# Chickadee Acres waiting thread (Gypsy and Delphine)



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Just 2 lovely ladies bred to kid this winter!

First up is Gypsy(black doe)! This will be her 4th kidding. She has had triplet bucks, twin bucks, and triplets (1 buck, 1 doe, 1 stillborn). She is due December 29, so she is on day 95 (Day 93 when these photos were taken) 

And then we have Delphine (brown chamoisee)! Delphine has also kidded 3 times. Triplet does, twin bucklings, and she miscarried triplets last year... I guess that doesn't probably count as kidding. I have never had her kid successfully since I bought her, and am very hopeful that everything will work out this year! Although I am super paranoid that she isn't bred :/ When she went into heat, it was super obvious as she ran right out to the fence they share with the boys and started wagging. I put her with him and she stood for him. I left her with him for a day or 2 and then put her back with the does. I never saw her come into heat like that again, and she has started to round out a bit in the belly, but not udder development. Thoughts?? Her due date is January 11 so she is 80 days (78 when the photo was taken)

They are both bred to my chocolate buck Ronnie. He has some white markings and a couple of light brown moonspots. I need to get a good pic of him!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Happy kidding! I have a Mini-Lamancha due to kid the same day as your Delphine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goog luck!!! 

I think Delphine is pregnant. Not going into heat again is a pretty sure sign.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I have a Mini-Lamancha due to kid the same day as your Delphine.


Awesome! It's a race  Happy Kidding to you too!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I think Delphine is pregnant


Thanks Suzanne! Nice to have some outside reassurance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

You guys are making me regret not breeding this year! I'm getting baby envy....


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Figured I would post a few new pics of the girls. Finally felt Gypsy's babies kick this morning! So fun. Poor thing is huge! I can't believe we have more than a month to go! Delphine is still making me scratch my head though... No udder development and her lady parts aren't poofy yet... She is bigger than usual, but not compared to Gypsy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow gypsy is big!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow gypsy is big!!


I know!! I'm starting to wonder if she might have quads in there  It's only day 108 of her pregnancy!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

As of yesterday it is 1 month until Gypsy's due date. She already looks like she is ready to pop, just by belly size! Poor thing! And Delphine is 2 weeks behind her...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are getting big.


----------



## Twila (Nov 20, 2017)

Omword! So exciting!!!! She is getting huge! Ahhhhh can you imagine?! Quads! Ahhhhh come on doelings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> :kid3::kid3::kid3:


Pretty please!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm curious, how many other goats do you have? All nigies?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm curious, how many other goats do you have? All nigies?


Yes all Nigies, just a small herd. I have my 2 does that are in this thread, 2 doelings who were born last Spring, one buck and one wether (so 6 all together). I think I would like to get up to maybe 6 or so does and a couple of bucks, but that's about it for me... probably


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so pretty. Are you planning on keeping any doelings this year?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are so pretty. Are you planning on keeping any doelings this year?


Thank you! I have already promised away 2 doelings if I get them, but if I get more beyond that that I love, then I definitely will!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is Gypsy today. 10 days until her due date!







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171219/4f246a258591ea876b43e3810c531e7b.jpg[/IMG

I couldn't get any good pics of Delphine. I am trying to be optimistic, but I still have a fair amount of doubt that she is bred. The skin behind her treats feels a little loose, but I don't know if it's always like that. Other than that, no udder development, I can't feel kids, and she isn't very big. Here is one pic I got of her. [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171219/27f34672c71940b1be393d358b3a2a7b.jpg


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Woops. Here is the pic of Gypsy that didn't post...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, getting closer.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm SO excited!! I need to get their furry rear ends all shaved up soon!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gypsy's fur ball udder is so darn cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well here they are shaved up! Delphine would not lift her tail, but she has No Udder... Driving me nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, hope she starts developing soon.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, guess who came into heat today................. Delphine! Stinker. Saw it coming though and glad I caught her heat in time to breed for Spring kids (hopefully). Also had my 10 month old doeling flirting at the buck fence, but she is only 36 lbs, so as tempting as it is, I'm gonna hold off.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Gypsy's fur ball udder is so darn cute.


I was thinking that, too. It was so cute it made me giggle!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sorry about Delphine, the little skunk.  Hopefully she'll take this time around!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm sorry about Delphine, the little skunk.  Hopefully she'll take this time around!


Thank you! I just rolled my eyes at her when I saw her flirting by the buck pen this morning! Apparently I need to be more intentional about counting the days after their heats and taking them over to the buck pen, rather than just thinking I will notice. Live and learn!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is Gypsy doing?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, here is Gypsy (aka Wide Load) on day 144! Any guesses as to how many or when she will have them?? Her udder isn't that big yet, and the kids haven't dropped. Ligs may be loosening a little...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm guessing triplets, two doelings and a buckling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing trips also, 2 bucks and 1 doe, on day 148.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Not day 148! I have plans on New year's day!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Not day 148! I have plans on New year's day!


that's why she'll pop that day!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

goat girls said:


> that's why she'll pop that day!


They do love to mess up or plans! Well it's midnight here. When I checked her at 9:30 ligs were gone. I set my alarm for 12:30, but woke up at 12. She seems the same. Some heavy breathing and stretching and her vulva is very open, but no streaming, not strutted, and it still doesn't look like the kids have dropped.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Following! Sending good thoughts :storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

She is the same this morning!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

It's been about 12 hours since she lost her ligs. Anybody notice any changes that I'm not seeing??


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her udder looks to have filled up a little bit.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully she'll go soon 

I did have a doe that would completely loose her ligs and then wait a few weeks. She drove me nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I checked her at 12. No change. My husband checked her around 12:30 or 1. No change. I checked her at 2 and she had triplets! 2 boys and a girl!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay I was right on some accounts  They are adorable, congrats!! 
Wow she is a quick kidder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are adorable!! Which one is the doeling?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you! I will try to get some better pictures this weekend. The doeling is the one on the far right in the last pic.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

how cute


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

OMG. They are so darn cute. Great pictures to enjoy with my morning coffee.


----------

